# Building a workshop



## gorman (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm in the market for building a workshop at my home address. I have some room to work with but not a ton. I have to be smart about it. 

Anyone have any advice?


----------



## pro94lt (Nov 27, 2015)

Go as big as you can... I built a 40x32 with 8 foot walls I could have done a lot bigger...


----------



## USMC615 (Nov 27, 2015)

Yep, as big as you can physically go. Got a 24x32 with two separate 9' wide roll up doors in front, top area knee-walled and floored, access through a pull down hidden stairwell in ceiling...roof is a 10/12 so plenty of useable storage room. Also framed a 4'x4' opening in ceiling/top floor and installed a big rope/pulley and is attached to a big basket on the shop floor...can lift/pull up heavy things with ease to the top of the shop vice carrying up the hidden stairs. Sometimes I wish the shop was twice the size...I promise ya I could fill it.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 27, 2015)

And make sure it has a heater of some sort.


----------



## pro94lt (Nov 27, 2015)

I put a wood stove in mine. Wish I had put a toilet...


----------



## USMC615 (Nov 27, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> And make sure it has a heater of some sort.


i.e. ....small wood stove . If you run window units with heat strips, small tonnage condenser unit/heat pump, anything electric for heat, and you start hearing a distinct 'humming' noise, there's nothing wrong...it's just your electric meter running so fast, trying to come out of its base, your power company will love ya, while you hate them even more...can you say $$cha-ching cha-ching$$. Burn wood and be done with it, only cost then is a little time, sweat, and backache.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 27, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> i.e. ....small wood stove . If you run window units with heat strips, small tonnage condenser unit/heat pump, anything electric for heat, and you start hearing a distinct 'humming' noise, there's nothing wrong...it's just your electric meter running so fast, trying to come out of its base, your power company will love ya, while you hate them even more...can you say $$cha-ching cha-ching$$. Burn wood and be done with it, only cost then is a little time, sweat, and backache.


I have hot water supplied outside my shop door and you want to see that clean vehicles and saws


----------



## USMC615 (Nov 27, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> I have hot water supplied outside my shop door and you want to see that clean vehicles and saws


...hot water feed to a shop would certainly be a plus, no doubt.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 27, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> ...hot water feed to a shop would certainly be a plus, no doubt.


It really cleans man.


----------



## gorman (Nov 27, 2015)

Yeah thanks guys. I'm looking at about 55'x55'. I'm building probably at my house so I can run hot water one way or another. 
Anyone have a preference on steel or wood?


----------



## USMC615 (Nov 27, 2015)

gorman said:


> Yeah thanks guys. I'm looking at about 55'x55'. I'm building probably at my house so I can run hot water one way or another.
> Anyone have a preference on steel or wood?


Price them out accordingly, get material estimates if you can't figure it on your own...no idea you were talking a shop that size. That'll be a helluva nice shop...


----------



## pro94lt (Nov 27, 2015)

i ended having the electric company set a separate meter for mine. My house meter is on the other side and I would have been pushing the main breaker with my welder in the shop... Plus it was going to cost around a grand for the copper... Just something to think about... The electric company around here will set one for free if it's for commercial...


----------



## USMC615 (Nov 27, 2015)

pro94lt said:


> i ended having the electric company set a separate meter for mine. My house meter is on the other side and I would have been pushing the main breaker with my welder in the shop... Plus it was going to cost around a grand for the copper... Just something to think about... The electric company around here will set one for free if it's for commercial...


Absolutely have a separate meter set...any high amp draw of that nature...welders, two-stage compressors, etc, etc would simply tax an existing 200 amp main that's already on the house.


----------



## Tim321 (Nov 27, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> Absolutely have a separate meter set...any high amp draw of that nature...welders, two-stage compressors, etc, etc would simply tax an existing 200 amp main that's already on the house.


Keep one meter that get the line split to different services. Here if you have a separate meter you will have another monthly service fee.


----------



## chipper1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Lay it all out on grid paper. Be sure it is set up well to get a trailer in and out and any equipment that has broken down towed and dropped either inside or in front of. It's awesome if you can drive through either through.
Floor drains are nice if allowed.
The higher the ceiling the more space, also the more to heat.
That size steel will most likely be cheaper.

Barns are like women you will never get the perfect one so you better find the one that has the most traits you need/can live with.


----------



## USMC615 (Nov 27, 2015)

Tim321 said:


> Keep one meter that get the line split to different services. Here if you have a separate meter you will have another monthly service fee.


They don't 'lug up' two feeds off the same base meter here. Power companies can do it...they simply know how to get your ass for a few more bucks a month. They ain't no dummies, lol. But I understand fully whatcha sayin.


----------



## gorman (Dec 2, 2015)

I've been looking at this company to build a workshop. A couple outfits in my area used them and say the quality is way above what it should be for what they charge. 

http://www.archeryconstruction.com/


----------



## Griff93 (Dec 5, 2015)

Something you may not have thought about is doing heated floors. Would be great not to have to lay on a cold concrete floor working on something. Put the compressor outside so you don't have to listen to it. That's how I have mine and it's much nicer than the previous shop where it was inside. Big as you can afford. I have a 30x40 and it's overfull. I also have a 40x45 that I'm working on setting up now. Once you have a workshop like this, you'll wonder how you functioned without it.


----------



## gorman (Dec 5, 2015)

Griff93 said:


> Something you may not have thought about is doing heated floors. Would be great not to have to lay on a cold concrete floor working on something. Put the compressor outside so you don't have to listen to it. That's how I have mine and it's much nicer than the previous shop where it was inside. Big as you can afford. I have a 30x40 and it's overfull. I also have a 40x45 that I'm working on setting up now. Once you have a workshop like this, you'll wonder how you functioned without it.



How did you put a compressor outside? Is there a shed built on the side of your shop?


----------



## chipper1 (Dec 5, 2015)

He's in Alabama, probably a lean to or an extended roof is all that would be needed.


Griff93 said:


> Once you have a workshop like this, you'll wonder how you functioned without it.


 I don't have one, and I've been wondering how I function without it lol.


----------



## Griff93 (Dec 5, 2015)

Yeah a lean to or extended roof is all that is needed here. We don't get much snow here. I put a 2 post lift in mine as well. It's been the best money I've spent on the shop. I use it all the time for picking up stuff in addition to lifting cars and trucks.


----------



## axe2fall (Mar 3, 2016)

gorman said:


> Yeah thanks guys. I'm looking at about 55'x55'. I'm building probably at my house so I can run hot water one way or another.
> Anyone have a preference on steel or wood?


If you go with wood you should think about even numbers since you will basically pay for the rounded up even measurements. Meaning that a 55 x 55 will cost almost the same as a 56x56. A pole building is the most economical in increments of 8' since that's the normal post spacing. 
I have never built a steel building but I know the steel roofing is sold by the inch.
In my dreams my shop has an OWB with radiant heat piped through the concrete floor. Then I wake up.


----------



## IyaMan (Mar 4, 2016)

chipper1 said:


> Lay it all out on grid paper



Use SketchUp. Its a free open-source download and very, very easy to use. http://www.sketchup.com/

Draw 3D architecture plans down to the 1/64" or up to miles across. Great for furniture too. You absolutely don't need to be a designer to use this. If you can use a computer mouse, then you can use it. (though I do suggest the brief tutorial the have, but within 5 minutes you'll know the basics even if you teach yourself by trial and error)

Even if you just want a rough idea how it'll look, this lets you do it with accuracy. Also has textures (brickface, wood, corrugated steel, etc) landscape features (grass, trees, etc) and even human figures you can add to get a real idea on the end result. You can even paste your designs onto a photo of your existing house to see how it'll look all together.


----------

